# Live PIB/SBI report



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Boots on the ice. Great morning bite which shut off after 9:30 as the sun got higher. All fish 2-3 lbs. Green/prism Swedish pimples worked real well. Slow pick this afternoon. Pretty day. Warmer temps have smoothed out the surface. Sloppy in places. Approx 35 shanties out. A fair amount of bucket fisherman. Still 10-12” of good ice. Hoping the upcoming warmer temps will be kind. Good luck


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for your "live" updates from the island.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

KaGee said:


> Thanks for your "live" updates from the island.


No worries


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

chumthrower said:


> Boots on the ice. Great morning bite which shut off after 9:30 as the sun got higher. All fish 2-3 lbs. Green/prism Swedish pimples worked real well. Slow pick this afternoon. Pretty day. Warmer temps have smoothed out the surface. Sloppy in places. Approx 35 shanties out. A fair amount of bucket fisherman. Still 10-12” of good ice. Hoping the upcoming warmer temps will be kind. Good luck


Any updates on the ice? Probably a no fishing this weekend huh?


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

jaybird71 said:


> Any updates on the ice? Probably a no fishing this weekend huh?


Right now the ice is stable and fishable. Some good catches this morning but a lot of shanties and trailers were pulled off the ice to the bottom of the ramp, taking a wait and see attitude. Rain and high winds are rough on the ice and there is plenty of both coming Weds & Thurs. Cautiously optimistic. We'll see. Good luck


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

chumthrower said:


> Right now the ice is stable and fishable. Some good catches this morning but a lot of shanties and trailers were pulled off the ice to the bottom of the ramp, taking a wait and see attitude. Rain and high winds are rough on the ice and there is plenty of both coming Weds & Thurs. Cautiously optimistic. We'll see. Good luck


Great job Chumthrower......great real time reports. Appreciated


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

chumthrower said:


> Right now the ice is stable and fishable. Some good catches this morning but a lot of shanties and trailers were pulled off the ice to the bottom of the ramp, taking a wait and see attitude. Rain and high winds are rough on the ice and there is plenty of both coming Weds & Thurs. Cautiously optimistic. We'll see. Good luck


thanks for the update greatly appreciated.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Heard there was some water opening up on the west side of the island and a large crack running all the way to Toledo! Hopefully things heal up! Got reservations for 2/13-2/15.


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

ditchdigger said:


> Heard there was some water opening up on the west side of the island and a large crack running all the way to Toledo! Hopefully things heal up! Got reservations for 2/13-2/15.





ditchdigger said:


> Heard there was some water opening up on the west side of the island and a large crack running all the way to Toledo! Hopefully things heal up! Got reservations for 2/13-2/15.





ditchdigger said:


> Heard there was some water opening up on the west side of the island and a large crack running all the way to Toledo! Hopefully things heal up! Got reservations for 2/13-2/15.





ditchdigger said:


> Heard there was some water opening up on the west side of the island and a large crack running all the way to Toledo! Hopefully things heal up! Got reservations for 2/13-2/15.


That crack always happens. 60 years ago when I first started ice fishing off Reno Beach by the Toledo water Intake area it was there. We used to go out and move along it fishing till we found a perch hot spot. Did not realize then that it went all the way East but since have heard it does. Have seen it about the same distance off shore in front of Camp Perry and Catawba over the years.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Bono Joe said:


> That crack always happens. 60 years ago when I first started ice fishing off Reno Beach by the Toledo water Intake area it was there. We used to go out and move along it fishing till we found a perch hot spot. Did not realize then that it went all the way East but since have heard it does. Have seen it about the same distance off shore in front of Camp Perry and Catawba over the years.


I know there is always the 911 crack that we cross out of Catawba. Is that same one your talking about?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Same one-always runs east/west.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

ditchdigger said:


> I know there is always the 911 crack that we cross out of Catawba. Is that same one your talking about?


Not trying to be a smart @$$ but this always kills me every time I see the 911 crack. I'm 62 and ice fished the lake every year we had fishable ice. Also rented shanties in the 80's. There are usually predictable cracks that run parallel to the shore. The first we would cross was the one that opened up off Crane Creek 9 years ago. It usually ran closer to shore near Turtle creek. That year it moved offshore and turned towards Niagara reef. We used to put our shacks near A can, just over the second crack. We've had ice move on us many times, you have to have a plan to deal with it when it does. We used to leave a flat bottom boat at the crack and row back. When the crack closed up we would go back for our gear.We never took clients when there was a chance it was gonna move unless we had an airboat. Never heard off the 911 crack until recently. If it moves and you're on the other side without a plan, they're ALL the 911. We just called them first, second or third.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

rutnut245 said:


> Not trying to be a smart @$$ but this always kills me every time I see the 911 crack. I'm 62 and ice fished the lake every year we had fishable ice. Also rented shanties in the 80's. There are usually predictable cracks that run parallel to the shore. The first we would cross was the one that opened up off Crane Creek 9 years ago. It usually ran closer to shore near Turtle creek. That year it moved offshore and turned towards Niagara reef. We used to put our shacks near A can, just over the second crack. We've had ice move on us many times, you have to have a plan to deal with it when it does. We used to leave a flat bottom boat at the crack and row back. When the crack closed up we would go back for our gear.We never took clients when there was a chance it was gonna move unless we had an airboat. Never heard off the 911 crack until recently. If it moves and you're on the other side without a plan, they're ALL the 911. We just called them first, second or third.


I just dont go out with a south wind so I don’t have to worry about that 911 or 1st crack. I was out the day before when all those guys got stuck! They were forecasting 30mph out of the S that day! I knew better!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Put In Bay iwind forecast is not looking at all good for the ice. 24 hrs of S to SW wind sustained at near 30 gusting to near 40 mph, with rain preceding and temps around 50 for a few hrs. (Thur evening to Fri evening).

That wind in that direction will create some currents that will erode the underside of the ice as well.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Not all of us got "stuck". Some of us had a plan


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Big Chief said:


> Not all of us got "stuck". Some of us had a plan


I should say “many” got stuck. Just curious if you had extra gas with you and did you have to travel to the east very far to cross?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

This thread was started as a Put in Bay / S. Bass Island thread. 
Please stop the hijack.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

chumthrower said:


> Boots on the ice. Great morning bite which shut off after 9:30 as the sun got higher. All fish 2-3 lbs. Green/prism Swedish pimples worked real well. Slow pick this afternoon. Pretty day. Warmer temps have smoothed out the surface. Sloppy in places. Approx 35 shanties out. A fair amount of bucket fisherman. Still 10-12” of good ice. Hoping the upcoming warmer temps will be kind. Good luck


Any updates on ice?


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

jaybird71 said:


> Any updates on ice?


Was at the ramp around noon. Maybe 8 shanties out. No fish reports. Heavy rain has made things very sloppy. Most of us are sitting this out until the high winds blow through tonight and tomorrow. It's going to get very cold again and might heal any damage to the ice if there's any ice left. We'll see. You take what the lake gives you. Good luck.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

chumthrower said:


> Was at the ramp around noon. Maybe 8 shanties out. No fish reports. Heavy rain has made things very sloppy. Most of us are sitting this out until the high winds blow through tonight and tomorrow. It's going to get very cold again and might heal any damage to the ice if there's any ice left. We'll see. You take what the lake gives you. Good luck.


Well we will be flying over on Friday if we cant fish for walleye we will fish for beers at tippers win win either way maybe get lucky Saturday or sunday. Thanks for all your updates much appreciated. Good luck to you too.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

My guess is the brown bottles will be biteing.


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Jim Stedke said:


> My guess is the brown bottles will be biteing.


Heard Tippers is closed.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

There is always a bar open !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

KPI said:


> There is always a bar open !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tippers is closed. Topsy Turvy and the Reel Bar are your choices. Pub Grub and cold beer.


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

chumthrower said:


> Was at the ramp around noon. Maybe 8 shanties out. No fish reports. Heavy rain has made things very sloppy. Most of us are sitting this out until the high winds blow through tonight and tomorrow. It's going to get very cold again and might heal any damage to the ice if there's any ice left. We'll see. You take what the lake gives you. Good luck.


I'm all for the cold but for about 3 weeks they have talked about all this very cold weather, and we had the 4-5 days of very cold (with 30 mph winds) and everything since has been above normal. They said middle of Feb-middle of March would be well below normal.....I see nothing below normal in forecast and after another week the average temps start going up.....wish I saw you "very cold" forecast in near future.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'm flying over in the morning, my buddy going to check the ice first light, hopefully it's good to go, today and tonight will firm up the sloppyness hopefully. I'm optimistic


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

K gonefishin said:


> I'm flying over in the morning, my buddy going to check the ice first light, hopefully it's good to go, today and tonight will firm up the sloppyness hopefully. I'm optimistic


I’m on the island and getting reports of 8” from my guide it’s on tomorrow


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow guys. Take heavy stuff the currents may be heavy.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

We burned em last weekend I hope for the same this weekend. I have heavy stuff with me especially up there due to fishing 30+ ft.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

chumthrower said:


> Boots on the ice. Great morning bite which shut off after 9:30 as the sun got higher. All fish 2-3 lbs. Green/prism Swedish pimples worked real well. Slow pick this afternoon. Pretty day. Warmer temps have smoothed out the surface. Sloppy in places. Approx 35 shanties out. A fair amount of bucket fisherman. Still 10-12” of good ice. Hoping the upcoming warmer temps will be kind. Good luck


Chumthrower you gonna be at topsys tonight i


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

jaybird71 said:


> Chumthrower you gonna be at topsys tonight i


Buy ya some beer for all the updates


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

jaybird71 said:


> Buy ya some beer for all the updates


I’ll be down there sooner or later. Poker night tonight


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Have fun guys
An adventure where you almost die always just sticks with ya



I know you’ll b safe have fun


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

chumthrower said:


> I’ll be down there sooner or later. Poker night tonight


Ok what’s your name Incase I’m not there I’ll tell barmaid who I’m Buying drinks for


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Great day on the ice today 4guys we ended up with 11


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

jaybird71 said:


> Great day on the ice today 4guys we ended up with 11


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

That ice is spooky looking! Do you find yourself stepping on the white spots when walking out there? 

...awesome fish man and good job.

Don.


----------



## Tailgrabber (Jan 22, 2018)

Good job Jaybird Glad you got into them today' thanks for the pics and update


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> That ice is spooky looking! Do you find yourself stepping on the white spots when walking out there?
> 
> ...awesome fish man and good job.
> 
> Don.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Another great day on the ice with Rob
4 man limit in 7 hours


----------



## ggrem (Feb 8, 2006)

Congrats!! Nice work


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow! Now that there looks like a GOOD TIME!

nice work fellas. 

Don.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Thanks was a lot of fun


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Stuck In PIB I guess it could be worse guess we have to catch some more fish.


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

jaybird71 said:


> Another great day on the ice with Rob
> 4 man limit in 7 hours


Rob got a phone number ?


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

stampman60 said:


> Rob got a phone number ?


Rob laplante 419-341-8859.
Great guide resonable prices heated shanties with Electronics.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Well stuck in PIB again no planes flying today .going fishing send pics later.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Jay bird you're killing me! Wish I was stuck up there with you. I just heard from an un-named source that you ordered a fog bank to roll in? Go figure-haha. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

I’m trying to get out of here running out of money


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

That's the one problem with getting stuck on the rock. There's far worse places to be. I've been stuck before, but only for one extra day. Always nice to get one more day of fishing.
Good luck getting home.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Gill said:


> That's the one problem with getting stuck on the rock. There's far worse places to be. I've been stuck before, but only for one extra day. Always nice to get one more day of fishing.
> Good luck getting home.


Yep been stuck before and always plan on it and welcome it but ready to head back. Thanks


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I got stuck once me and nephew took showers and combed hair with a fork then closed the bar shot pool and drank for free  spent all our money and had to mail a check to guide for our room n fishing  spooky sitting in shanty and only seeing about 100 ft around you fishing was great too


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

We are waiting on airboat now but it just broke down


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

What time dose happy hour start? Definitely don't want to be making the trip across on something that's not running 100%.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Get out the plastic Jaybird! Wife and/or girlfriend is thinkin you had this planned all along?


----------



## John moe (Feb 13, 2018)

Kenlow1 said:


> Get out the plastic Jaybird! Wife and/or girlfriend is thinkin you had this planned all along?


Can u give me


Kenlow1 said:


> Get out the plastic Jaybird! Wife and/or girlfriend is thinkin you had this planned all along?


Could i have name and number of airboat captain


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

John moe said:


> Can u give me
> 
> Could i have name and number of airboat captain


I don’t have it someone else called in a favor he don’t usually do it. And while doing it he broke his boat.


----------



## John moe (Feb 13, 2018)

jaybird71 said:


> I don’t have it someone else called in a favor he don’t usually do it. And while doing it he broke his boat.


Thanks anyways is there somebody that can get gear to the islands? More gear than the plane hauls.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Jaybird, are you still on SBI? Your wife/girlfriend keeps calling me wondering when you are coming home.


----------



## ggrem (Feb 8, 2006)

Call A1 airboat. His name is Tony


----------



## John moe (Feb 13, 2018)

ggrem said:


> Call A1 airboat. His name is Tony


Thank you


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Finally made it off the island. Thanks Dustin from island air. Thanks to our friends Rob and Maria at the Black Squirrel Had the best time.


----------



## John moe (Feb 13, 2018)

jaybird71 said:


> Finally made it off the island. Thanks Dustin from island air. Thanks to our friends Rob and Maria at the Black Squirrel Had the best time.


Heading out to the islands monday and tuesday any suggestions on depth or area to fish would be appreciated


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

John moe said:


> Heading out to the islands monday and tuesday any suggestions on depth or area to fish would be appreciated


We were about a mile out from ice launch. Right off the bottom green pimples and orange are hot colors.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

jaybird71 said:


> We were about a mile out from ice launch. Right off the bottom green pimples and orange are hot colors.


Good luck


----------



## John moe (Feb 13, 2018)

jaybird71 said:


> We were about a mile out from ice launch. Right off the bottom green pimples and orange are hot colors.


Thank you for the info


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

John moe said:


> Thank you for the info


Stay home!!! I was there at 8 AM this morning. Open water from Catawba cliffs to just South of Davis Bessie. Wind out of the South was treacherous to even think of trying it.


----------



## John moe (Feb 13, 2018)

quicktafix1 said:


> Stay home!!! I was there at 8 AM this morning. Open water from Catawba cliffs to just South of Davis Bessie. Wind out of the South was treacherous to even think of trying it.


Is there no ice out at islands either? Im planning on going to the islands


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

John moe said:


> Is there no ice out at islands either? Im planning on going to the islands


PIB has 9 in of ice and the fish are biting


----------



## John moe (Feb 13, 2018)

jaybird71 said:


> PIB has 9 in of ice and the fish are biting


Can you recommend a depth to start at out at pib


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

I think we were in about 30 fow fish were all on the bottom we had vexilars fish were right on bottom for us.


----------



## John moe (Feb 13, 2018)

jaybird71 said:


> I think we were in about 30 fow fish were all on the bottom we had vexilars fish were right on bottom for us.


Thank you gonna hit them hard Monday


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

John moe said:


> Heading out to the islands monday and tuesday any suggestions on depth or area to fish would be appreciated


Soundslik


quicktafix1 said:


> Stay home!!! I was there at 8 AM this morning. Open water from Catawba cliffs to just South of Davis Bessie. Wind out of the South was treacherous to even think of trying it.


This is a Put in Bay thread!


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

John moe said:


> Thank you gonna hit them hard Monday


Good luck


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Friend of mine is at pib right now. He said that the ice should be old for another 3-4 days. They are pounding them.


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

Any one have a first-hand report of the current ice conditions of south bass? Thinking about flying over and fishing Sunday and Monday but not sure about the ice conditions. Thanks


----------



## KTRAIN (Mar 3, 2014)

Ice is fine, fishing has slowed


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Better check latest satellite shots....lots of open water!


----------



## raybones76 (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh my open water!!...stay home then


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

The ice is there from Rattle to Green. From satalite. I'm sure not there and will wait for ice out.


----------

